# Preventic collars and frontline together?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would call both companies and ask, as well as your vet.

Can I ask if the preventic collars are removable? I'm really tempted to get some to put on while we're out but to remove when we're in the house/yards. My dogs do a lot of wrestling/play biting/collar grabbing at each other and I don't want them mouthing these after hearing a few reports of that being very problematic with this product.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I use both. I didn't think Frontline Plus helped against ticks (or if it does, it doesn't seem to work as with it Brooks has ticks). 
By the way, I bought two Preventic collars last year, thinking if the tick season was long, I'd use two. It wasn't. So, when I went to get the collar out last week, I saw it was dated May 2010. I didn't realize they had a short "package life". I called the company and they said they are only good for 18 months after manufacture.
And I find them on myself too (maybe I should wear a collar!) I have had two actually latch onto me and once with a lone star tick I got sick.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> I would call both companies and ask, as well as your vet.
> 
> Can I ask if the preventic collars are removable? I'm really tempted to get some to put on while we're out but to remove when we're in the house/yards. My dogs do a lot of wrestling/play biting/collar grabbing at each other and I don't want them mouthing these after hearing a few reports of that being very problematic with this product.


Yes, they are removable. It is recommended to remove the collars when bathing and when it is raining. It's best they do not get wet. I bought mine on amazon.com and you cut them to size. I have the collars to where I can slip them off if I need to, same goes with their nylon collars as well.

My dogs mouth at the ears rather then their necks. The collars seem to stay under their nylon collars, so they are not exposed as much. I make sure the kids wash their hands after petting the dogs too.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> (maybe I should wear a collar!) I have had two actually latch onto me and once with a lone star tick I got sick.


: I know, I wish we could wear them too. I don't know if we have lone star ticks here. We have plenty of deer and dog wood ticks. :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope Linda (Tahnee) chimes in because, as I remember, she says that many she knows use them both....... the collars just when out in the field. However, I'd want to hear from her on the accuracy of that. You might want to do a search on preventic collars.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hope Linda (Tahnee) chimes in because, as I remember, she says that many she knows use them both....... the collars just when out in the field. However, I'd want to hear from her on the accuracy of that. You might want to do a search on preventic collars.


It says on the package that the collars take 12 hours to work after applying. The collars last for 3 months according to the package.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have friends who use both, and have had great luck with them. My friend Lori uses Frontline and combines it with the Preventic collar. She trains on a schedule and can put the collars on several hours before they go out. She does not leave the collars on if the dogs are not being supervised, as they will try to use the collars to haul each other around.

Also, she spoke to a sales rep about using the collars and Frontline/Advantix together. He said it was fine, and very common in fact. But, he did tell her not to use the collars during or right after applying the spot on treatment. He said to wait until the spot on treatment had dried and dispersed before using a collaar. Apparently the oil in the collars will attract the spot on treatment, which will migrate to the collar instead of dispersing through the skin and hair follicles. If the spot on migrates to the collar, of course it means that your treatment was useless.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, and if I remember correctly, it takes 12 hours or something to spread through the entire body of the dog. Using the collars in conjunction with Frontline or Advantix means you don't have to wait that entire time. I'll check with Lori on that though. She's working on a TDX and is out in the woods and fields a LOT right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I asked my vet that question just the other day, only I use Vectra 3D instead of Frontline Plus (the vets swear it's better). Here's his reply:

"....Sounds like overkill to me. The Vectra studies show it to be effective at t99% on day 30 after application. This drops to 95% if they have been shampooed (with a mild shampoo). The amitraz collar is a good one, but the only dogs I use that on is the dogs that are on Revolution (since it’s pretty sucky against ticks). I personally would be satisfied with the Vectra alone, I’m not one of those natural folk, you know that. However, I try not to use any more insecticides than I have to.
Should you decide to turn him into 3 Mile Island, call the company first to see if they have done any combination studies...."


----------



## guild.tom (Feb 7, 2008)

I finally gave in and started using Frontline Plus with both Willie and Mollie. We live in the country and we have *lots* of ticks. Frontline seems to work just fine. My vet would agree that the collar would be overkill and perhaps even a bit "unhealthy". Do you really want your dog exposed to a double dose of insecticide?


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

guild.tom said:


> I finally gave in and started using Frontline Plus with both Willie and Mollie. We live in the country and we have *lots* of ticks. Frontline seems to work just fine. My vet would agree that the collar would be overkill and perhaps even a bit "unhealthy". Do you really want your dog exposed to a double dose of insecticide?


Frontline isn't working, I just pulled a deer tick off of Annie that's been there a few days and frontline plus was applied two weeks from the humane society. That was the 5th tick I pulled from her. It chewed her skin and it was very puffy. I hope that she doesn't have lymes already. She goes in this coming week for a lymes vacc. The collar is only for ticks and not the flea/tick combo. I'm going to ask the vets too about it.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I asked my vet that question just the other day, only I use Vectra 3D instead of Frontline Plus (the vets swear it's better). Here's his reply:


This is something to look into. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

One thing I've learned with Sophie's bout with anaplasmosis is they *think* anaplasmosis transmits MUCH more quickly than Lyme's "(possibly 3 hours compared to 24 hours). This pretty much makes Frontline useless with ticks. If a tick attaches, the Frontline would most likely not kill it before the tick can transmit anaplasmosis to the dog. 

I'm not sure what we're going to do for a preventitive, but it broke my heart to see Sophie so sick this past week. We have cats, so the Vectra isn't an option for us. Have I mentioned that I hate ticks???


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

I've searched online and the vetctra has bad reviews. I was thinking of keeping the collars and going with normal frontline if the frontline plus was too much. I have the collars on now, we have soooooooooooooooo many ticks here. I have 3 acres that are my own woods. The frontline works well for fleas, not ticks this season. I hate ticks too. I didn't know that deer ticks carried other diseases. Geeze! Scary! I'm so happy I heard about the precventic collars on this website! I can't thank the person enough for posting it! I'd rather put an extra treatment on my dog as long as it is safe, rather then them contracting a disease. I have enough to worry about as it is with my Bailey and her temperament.

We have cats too and the frontline is working well on them, but not the dogs. I have no idea why.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I used frontline plus with the preventic collars, as we have 7 acres of woods full of ticks. I eventually switched to advantix, and have discontinued the collars for more than a year without finding one tick!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

This is such a good question and one that I have wondered about myself.

Here in Eastern Taiwan ticks are insane!!!! They are everywhere. Buddy has had frontline treatments every month to the day since he was a pup. Even with that, he gets ticks. Sadly, he picked up a tick borne infection, which has yet to be named but comes out of remission every so often. It isnt fun and is a stressful time! Trust me...you do not want your baby to be infected!

So...what to do?

I asked my vet about using a collar. He said definately NO. He said, in his opinion, it was far too many chemicals. He suggesed using the frontline as usual and bathing more often in the summer months, using a natural flea and tick shampoo. That is what I am doing and so far so good. I bath Buddy every 2 weeks in the summer. 

I dont know....chemicals or infection? Which is worse? I just dont know. Seems many people use both and think it is ok so maybe it is ok...who knows?

My brother has 2 goldens here as well. He had a horrible time with ticks last summer eventhough they were both protected each month. His solution was to shave them. He said that he really didnt want to, nor liked to *but* was the only way he could keep on top of the little buggars. He said that way, they were very easy to see and could just take them off immediately when they were outside in the bush. That works well for him.

I hope you find what works best for you. I hope and pray this summer goes smoothly for us. I just hate those things!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just heard back from Lori-for the last 4 years, she has left the Preventic collars on 24/7 in addition to monthly Frontline. I know she has really researched this-she has a Master's in Nursing, and attends a lot of the tick disease seminars put on by the Marshfield Clinic (they are doing a lot of TBD studies there).

She noted that her old boy has outlived most of his littermates. Her old Scout daughter out-lived all of hers, and her oldest girl is doing well at 11. Based on studies showing some potential linkage between Lymphoma and TBD's, plus the fact that she almost lost one of her young girls at a little better than 1 yr old to ehrlichia using Frontline alone, she is more than comfortable using both. Of course, we live in Wisconsin too, so we don't have to treat for ticks on a year round basis.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> I just heard back from Lori-for the last 4 years, she has left the Preventic collars on 24/7 in addition to monthly Frontline. I know she has really researched this-she has a Master's in Nursing, and attends a lot of the tick disease seminars put on by the Marshfield Clinic (they are doing a lot of TBD studies there).
> 
> She noted that her old boy has outlived most of his littermates. Her old Scout daughter out-lived all of hers, and her oldest girl is doing well at 11. Based on studies showing some potential linkage between Lymphoma and TBD's, plus the fact that she almost lost one of her young girls at a little better than 1 yr old to ehrlichia using Frontline alone, she is more than comfortable using both. Of course, we live in Wisconsin too, so we don't have to treat for ticks on a year round basis.


This is awesome information!

We thought Buddy had ehrlichia. He was tested but wasnt it but something quite similar and it is scary! Luckily I know the signs now and get him on the proper meds before it gets out of hand. I am sorry your friend lost her baby to this horrible disease at such a young age.

I am definatly going to rethink this. I want Buddy to have all the protection he can get. Defintely going to rethink this.

Thanks so much for asking your friend about this


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Every case, and every dog, is different. Lori's dogs and mine are closely related and we are very lucky to have relatively healthy dogs (knock on wood!). Dogs with skin issues, allergies or seizures may not be able to tolerate some of these products.

I have been told not to use the spot ons on my Chinese Crested. I assume because there is little body fat on these guys, and their coat is very different from most dogs. The CC people I have met term the coat as hair, versus fur, but I am not sure about that. It is a very very different coat from the Goldens  Also, many of the negative stories I have read regarding Frontline, Advantix and Vectra are from owners of very small dogs (less than 10 pounds).


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> I just heard back from Lori-for the last 4 years, she has left the Preventic collars on 24/7 in addition to monthly Frontline. I know she has really researched this-she has a Master's in Nursing, and attends a lot of the tick disease seminars put on by the Marshfield Clinic (they are doing a lot of TBD studies there).
> 
> She noted that her old boy has outlived most of his littermates. Her old Scout daughter out-lived all of hers, and her oldest girl is doing well at 11. Based on studies showing some potential linkage between Lymphoma and TBD's, plus the fact that she almost lost one of her young girls at a little better than 1 yr old to ehrlichia using Frontline alone, she is more than comfortable using both. Of course, we live in Wisconsin too, so we don't have to treat for ticks on a year round basis.


Thank you so much for asking! I'm in MN, so luckily I will only have to use the collars during the spring and summer. Bailey and Annie do not have any issue with allergies, which is really nice. They tolerate the frontline and now the collar well.



> My brother has 2 goldens here as well. He had a horrible time with ticks last summer eventhough they were both protected each month. His solution was to shave them. He said that he really didnt want to, nor liked to *but* was the only way he could keep on top of the little buggars. He said that way, they were very easy to see and could just take them off immediately when they were outside in the bush. That works well for him.


I can't shave my girls.lol They would get chilled and their coats do a great job keeping them warm and keeping them cool. I live in a wooded area, so it's difficult to keep on top of the ticks. I have my daughters and myself to check too for these gross ticks. 



> I used frontline plus with the preventic collars, as we have 7 acres of woods full of ticks. I eventually switched to advantix, and have discontinued the collars for more than a year without finding one tick!


I haven't tried advantix yet. I might try this next.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

he he ...I know. I cant shave Buddy either. I dont think he would ever talk to me again.

It has been a saving grace for my brother though. He says it really saves him a lot of worry through the summer months. It is always best to do what we are comfortable with and what works best for us. Shaving isnt for me either but I never say never. 

After conversing on this thread today I ran and gave Buddy a bath. 

Best of luck to you! I hope and pray those critters leave us alone this year.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> he he ...I know. I cant shave Buddy either. I dont think he would ever talk to me again.
> 
> It has been a saving grace for my brother though. He says it really saves him a lot of worry through the summer months. It is always best to do what we are comfortable with and what works best for us. Shaving isnt for me either but I never say never.
> 
> ...


Now, I might shave my own head or the kids????:curtain: Teehee...... Sometimes I think it's so much harder to find ticks on humans then dogs.


----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

We have had great success without using spot-on for years until early this year. We were previously only using neem & citronella spray specially formulated for kids. But sometime late Jan, the dogs brought home ticks and we started seeing ticks crawling on the walls and floor. Straight to the store we went to get the all organic anti-tick & fleas shampoo and a box of spot-on. Showered the dogs, applied the spot-on, and fumigated our bedroom. WE slept in the living room with the dogs. These days, we continue using the spot-on every month, and we alternate between the kid-safe mosquitoes repellant (contains neem and citronella) and Bert's Bees mosquitoe repellant (all natural oil, and it contains small % of geranium oil) before we take them out to the park.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

z&mom said:


> We have had great success without using spot-on for years until early this year. We were previously only using neem & citronella spray specially formulated for kids. But sometime late Jan, the dogs brought home ticks and we started seeing ticks crawling on the walls and floor. Straight to the store we went to get the all organic anti-tick & fleas shampoo and a box of spot-on. Showered the dogs, applied the spot-on, and fumigated our bedroom. WE slept in the living room with the dogs. These days, we continue using the spot-on every month, and we alternate between the kid-safe mosquitoes repellant (contains neem and citronella) and Bert's Bees mosquitoe repellant (all natural oil, and it contains small % of geranium oil) before we take them out to the park.


LOL... I've never fumigated the house. It sounds like something I would do though. I have that here too, where I see the ticks crawl up the wall. We have the citronella spray for the kids too. I worry about the deer ticks more then anything, due to them spreading the diseases.

I talked with the vet's and they said that it's fine to do both the collar and the frontline. I haven't seen any ticks since I've done both.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Re-opening this thread to hopefully get some updated feedback. We are going camping on the river this weekend and I'm already worried about the ticks! Sophie got her Frontline Plus yesterday (first of the month!) and I bought a Preventic collar from the vet this morning. The vet said it is fine to use both. I was hoping to get some feedback from Nicole74 and others that have done this with their dogs.

I hate loading her up with insecticides, but I hated the anaplasmosis infection more!!! Our plan is to put the collar on her tonight or tomorrow morning to give it some time to become effective for her. We'd keep it on her during our camping trip (except when she is swimming) and then remove it before her bath when we return home on Sunday, so limited exposure. We'd plan on storing it in a plastic bag until we may need it again. Thoughts on this??


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It takes about 24 hours for the collars to be effective. My friend Lori uses both the collars and Frontline from about May through October at least and has not had any problems. She has done this with up to 5 dogs at a time, for the last few years.

Are you not coming tomorrow? I can't wait to see the pups again!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohhhhhh, YES, I am coming tomorrow! I have been counting down the days all week!! I can't wait to see the puppies again!!!  I am driving down without Chuck and the kids (and l'il stinker Sophie) in the morning. It's too much to bring two cars, etc. I'll bring back pictures and video for everyone here! Can't wait!!!!

Chuck is going to get all of the camping stuff ready to go and then we'll head out when I get home. We are very lucky as we have a gorgeous river campground about 10 minutes from our house. 

Thanks for you input on the collars - We'll only have it on her for the weekend, so it will be limited exposure. I'll put it on her this afternoon so it will have time to take effect before heading out. THANKS!!


----------

